
Watch Tim Cook's full 30-minute interview on Apple's fight with the FBI - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/24/11110802/apple-tim-cook-full-interview-fbi-iphone-encryption
======
HorizonXP
You know, at first, I really thought Apple & Tim Cook were taking this stance
for the PR value of it. I still think that's a little bit true.

However, after watching this interview, I think he's sincere. I think it's
great that he's flying in the face of public opinion and the government and
trying to protect people from a dangerous precedent.

Good interview.

